# one cartoon



## Millberry (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## chopsaw (Aug 31, 2021)

Took me a minute . LOL . 
Good one .


----------



## Millberry (Aug 31, 2021)

same here--took a second


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 31, 2021)

Chuckled.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2021)

LOL---Gotta send that to Bear Jr!!
Thanks!

Bear


----------

